# Safe ROOT KILLER for FL septic system



## EppNation (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in need of a root killer product that is not going to poison the well that I sit on.

Every product I have come across (local stores and online) claim not for use in septic systems in the state of FL.

Well, I'm in Florida, have a septic system, and recently had roots removed from my drain at a cost of several hundred dollars. 
Need an alternative root killing solution, or need to know the facts about copper sulfate and it's effects on local ecosystems. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds like your in need of a good plumber.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't wait until it's a problem. Call a pro for scheduled cleaning of the lines or replace it all


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thead closed.


----------

